# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret nga Suedia

## k63r

Hej!

Më vjen mirë që ne kete faqe mund te njoftohemi dhe të shkembejm mendime me të gjith shqipëtaret nga diaspora ju pershendes dhe uroj sukse te gjithve.

----------


## Sharmja

Pershendetje

Une kam 4 vjet ne suedi dhe nganjehere pyes veten sesi e perballoj te ftohtin ketu.  Here te tjera nuk dua tja di fare sesa eshte temperatura

Po ju si e perballoni ndryshimin e klimes ?

----------


## Lorencone

Mendohe si mund ta perballoj une qe jetoj ne Finland =)

----------


## helene

Wow une kam pare Finlanden ne Tv sa e bukur qe eshte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## SWEGIRL

Heheh une jetoj n esuedi

----------


## XimiD

hey   po  ku  jeni  me   se   tre   jave  ne  Suedi per  trainim ne  Stojkhom   spo  takojm  njeri dmth  se po  i  marrim   pubet me  rradhe jemi nje  grup i  mire   nga  Tirona , Durresi, Prishtina !

----------


## RaPSouL

> Wow une kam pare *Finlanden* ne Tv sa e bukur qe eshte


Po per Suedin me duket behet fjale  :pa dhembe:

----------


## jesu

> Po per Suedin me duket behet fjale


sepse eshte shum larg.




*Pershendetje te gjith shqiptareve qe ndodhenu atje. Ju uroj te jeni mire e te lumtur.*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> hey   po  ku  jeni  me   se   tre   jave  ne  Suedi per  trainim ne  Stojkhom   spo  takojm  njeri dmth  se po  i  marrim   pubet me  rradhe jemi nje  grup i  mire   nga  Tirona , Durresi, Prishtina !



Ngadal mo djal se stakohen njerzit kaq kollaj sa do ti , ka pun puna ..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

Wlachiria,jepu listen ca kriteresh duhet te plotesojne per te takuar ty :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## XimiD

ahaa   po  po  ne  fakt  e  drejte !  me gjithse   kam  frike  se   sdo  ta  gjesh  veten   mes  nesh .   Per  informacion jemi  nje  grup   qe   punojme ne   institucione  shqiptare(bashki, ministria e Mjedisit, OJF, ),   dhe jemi ketu  per  nje   trainim per menaxhimin e Mjedisit; jo   se e   kemi   shume  te  nevojshme te  takojme   ndonje   sepse tani  po  mendoj  qe   hartat dhe recepsionisti i hotelit jane   shume  me  te  vlefshem per tu orientuar dhe suedezet(petagoget tane), shume miqesore dhe te shoqerueshem !

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Wlachiria,jepu listen ca kriteresh duhet te plotesojne per te takuar ty lol





> ahaa   po  po  ne  fakt  e  drejte !  me gjithse   kam  frike  se   sdo  ta  gjesh  veten   mes  nesh .   Per  informacion jemi  nje  grup   qe   punojme ne   institucione  shqiptare(bashki, ministria e Mjedisit, OJF, ),   dhe jemi ketu  per  nje   trainim per menaxhimin e Mjedisit; jo   se e   kemi   shume  te  nevojshme te  takojme   ndonje   sepse tani  po  mendoj  qe   hartat dhe recepsionisti i hotelit jane   shume  me  te  vlefshem per tu orientuar dhe suedezet(petagoget tane), shume miqesore dhe te shoqerueshem !



Endless ja ate do bej se skom pun tjeter te takoj shqiptaret qe jan ktu e vin per vizit  .....lol


XimiD more djal ti kerkove shqiptar , jo ata ty , dhe pastaj mos u krekos shum per punen qe ben e per cfar je ktu , se ne qe jetojm ktu sjemi llumi botes , ja kalofsh mir .......

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

KUJDES NGA UJKU  :ngerdheshje: ,

o ftoht, ne goteborg?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ca ujku me ktu te vje arusha ta bo hi , masnej kush tha qe jam ne göteborg ...lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

mire per arushen kemi Tushen, qe e bo Arushen me ju sjell mjolt mjes per mjes  :shkelje syri: 

m'fal je ne stokholm m'duket

----------


## WALCHIRIA

mjalt ?? Spara e haj i shkoka mundi kot arushes  :ngerdheshje:  

Ncuq sjetoj atje , ene lek me me dhon sme pelqen .....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Arusha e ben per te kthy kenaqsine e marre prej tushes,...lol

nejse e shoh qe jeton   :ngerdheshje: 

ku? lol

----------

jorgj (18-01-2015)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Arusha e ben per te kthy kenaqsine e marre prej tushes,...lol
> 
> nejse e shoh qe jeton  
> 
> ku? lol



ue sa i zgjuar qe je mo djal , si e kuptove qe jetoj  :ngerdheshje:  vec nje qytet harrove aty jetoj una ....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

e kuptova ne up-sale?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

ue jo mo jo cme shkon aq larg ...

----------

